# Noob starting a DIY project



## belpepsi (Apr 27, 2013)

im planning on building an electric go kart from scratch. if possible id like to keep it under $1000.

Budget: $1000
Max Speed: 100-120 MPH
Max weight: 240 (includes batteries, motor, frame, seat and the electronics)

if it exceeds my budget thats fine. i can spread when i buy the parts over a few weeks to gain the extra money if i need to. i really have almost no idea what im doing so if anyone can help, please pm me to give me an idea on how to build it or at least the frame that would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Check http://www.evalbum.com/type/GOSC 
to get some idea of builds and costs.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Pretty sure a go-cart isn't meant for 120 mph. $1000 may cover the coffin.


----------



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

belpepsi said:


> im planning on building an electric go kart from scratch. if possible id like to keep it under $1000.
> 
> Budget: $1000
> Max Speed: 100-120 MPH
> ...


What would you like the go kart to do? For example, if you plan on racing it, there is more involved, but if you plan on just using it for recreation, then the requirements are different.

Were you looking to drive it off road or on concrete/tar surfaces?

When I did my Electric Go Kart Conversion I used an ex racing go kart frame (so no suspension etc). The frame was DAP from the 1970s or 1980s.
That meant I did not have to worry too much about building a frame and sorting steering. I could focus on the Electric side of things.
The thing about an old frame is that it is worn out and will not be competitive. I use my go kart for recreation and having fun so I'm not worried about being competitive as I am not racing.

Since building it, I've made it into a dual motor electric go kart, added bigger wheels and recently added another battery which meant I had to fabricate a battery rack. I managed to do it with out drilling or welding on to the existing frame (used exhaust clamps to fasten the rack).

If you want to go 100mph - 120mph, then in my opinion, you will need to spend more than $1000 on the frame. At those speeds, you want the chassis, axles, steering, brakes etc to be working perfectly. You will want front brakes as well, too. You will want the best parts and materials.

Have you done much welding and fabrication before?


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Pretty sure a go-cart isn't meant for 120 mph. $1000 may cover the coffin.


Haha, good one Ziggy.

The first thing I did was started reading LOTS ( I probably read for 3-4 hours a day for months) of threads on here, as well as the DIY Wiki http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=669 Here is also a link that has some good pics, mat give you an idea or two.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/ekarts-79901.html
Here is also anthother forum with lots of info. www.endless-sphere.com

As far as going 100mph for $1000 that will be challenging. It will really be all about gear ratios, and you will not have much low end torque. I started with a 2005 Track Magic frame, which is a 100cc kart frame, though I am building mine for racing on Kart Tracks, and thus want a compromise between low end torque to get out of the corners and top speed. I should be able to get up to about 70mph, but will get there pretty damn quick.

Here is a link to my build. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/silent-scream-build-thread-75205.html
Like others have said you need to define your goals and the style of kart a bit better, for others to hep you and reccomend parts.

Welcome to the land of the EV Grin 
Brock


----------

